# i did fraud to uber



## edgarloro (Nov 10, 2015)

thank you all


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

Fraud No good I tell ya


----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

You are not trustworthy anymore..


----------



## edgarloro (Nov 10, 2015)

i know is not good but i did, i tried to lie i cant go back im responsable for what is gonna happen i just want to know if ill a second


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

you sent 20 requests to her phone faking 20 rides?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Time to flip burgers or I hear taxis condone that type of behavior go work for them.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

edgarloro said:


> Hi i m a uberx driver i invited one of my friends last month but she didn't complete her 20 trips and i did requesting several times just to get the commission now uber lock me out and im not allow to drive i can log in to my account and everything but no to go online, since yesterday morning ive been sending emails and i got not response at all, did some of you know what to do??? will i get a second chance?? please im very frustrated


You do realize that these are technology companies,right? Now write "I will not do it again" till your keypad breaks and email it to the mothership.. hope someone with a heart hears you plead.


----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

A real job is a second chance for you. Uber is not better anyway. Drive for Lyft beside your real job if you want to make extras.


----------



## edgarloro (Nov 10, 2015)

well i acctually didnt do beacuse i needed the money was because i wanted to help my friend anyway i did it was on ly 11 rides.. does someone know what shoul i do??


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Save your car the torture, get a real job.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

I know many Uber drivers who "DO IT" not for the money! if that's the case what the hell are you *****in about? I want to drive for the Money.


----------



## edgarloro (Nov 10, 2015)

i do drive for money but i did fraud for the money it was for help my friend


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

my mother, my sister, my mother....


----------



## edgarloro (Nov 10, 2015)

i dont think you are guys are helping you guys are judging


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

sorry, no judging. but, if you don't want to do the time....


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Nemo said:


> sorry, no judging. but, if you don't want to do the time....


you are done. they will not reactivate your account.


----------



## NANDO (Nov 1, 2015)

UBER GIVETH AND UBERTAKETH


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

edgarloro said:


> Hi i m a uberx driver i invited one of my friends last month but she didn't complete her 20 trips and i did requesting several times just to get the commission now uber lock me out and im not allow to drive i can log in to my account and everything but no to go online, since yesterday morning ive been sending emails and i got not response at all, did some of you know what to do??? will i get a second chance?? please im very frustrated


LOL, well done, genius! Sorry, I have no suggestions for you but you did make me and probably a lot of others chuckle, which has got to be worth something.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Edgar, I know you think this is bad news, but this is actually a blessing in disguise. Forget about Uber.


----------



## edgarloro (Nov 10, 2015)

well i havent get any response for uber yet


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

LOL at you


----------



## KCHammertime (Nov 8, 2015)

You're screwed, buddy. They could send the police. You could be arrested. I'd drop it and not send any more emails.


----------



## edgarloro (Nov 10, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> LOL at you


its all right man maybe something better will come to me


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

It isn't fraud. It is playing the system. You paid for the rides, right? Nothing illegal here.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

So please correct me if I'm wrong....
You signed up for Lyft for the bonus. You request 11 trips with your referral. And now you are deactivated?

1) were the trips completed and did you pay for them?

2) are you 100% positive you were deactivated for that reason?


----------



## edgarloro (Nov 10, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> So please correct me if I'm wrong....
> You signed up for Lyft for the bonus. You request 11 trips with your referral. And now you are deactivated?
> 
> 1) were the trips completed and did you pay for them?
> ...


wel it was with uber and yes im sure because they gave me the comission and the took it back and i got desactivate, and i paid with my card and account as a rider ..


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

edgarloro said:


> wel it was with uber and yes im sure because they gave me the comission and the took it back and i got desactivate, and i paid with my card and account as a rider ..


How would you like Uber to respond and what do you want them to do exactly? How is it your buddy couldn't even manage 20 rides? It seems your buddy my have bigger concerns if he can't complete 20 rides.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> So please correct me if I'm wrong....
> You signed up for Lyft for the bonus. You request 11 trips with your referral. And now you are deactivated?
> 
> 1) were the trips completed and did you pay for them?
> ...


I figured he requested and cancelled as they count towards your trip total. Either way if he took a bunch of minimum rides so $50 to get the referral bonus.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

limepro said:


> I figured he requested and cancelled as they count towards your trip total. Either way if he took a bunch of minimum rides so $50 to get the referral bonus.


He had some kind of a Ponzi scheme going, spend fifty get five hundred back.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

edgarloro said:


> wel it was with uber and yes im sure because they gave me the comission and the took it back and i got desactivate, and i paid with my card and account as a rider ..


I dont recall any stipulations to receiving the bonus other than completing 20 rides in 30 days. The reality is if you found a loop hole and it was legit then why not get the bonus?

But if you just request and then cancel without actually going for a ride then it seems you got caught gaming the system.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> I dont recall any stipulations to receiving the bonus other than completing 20 rides in 30 days. The reality is if you found a loop hole and it was legit then why not get the bonus?
> 
> But if you just request and then cancel without actually going for a ride then it seems you got caught gaming the system.


Well if the bonus is $250 for the newbie and $250 for the driver that provided the driver code. And then the driver who provided the code for that promo(code is tied to their account and it's the same code for rider and driver accounts) and then they used their rider account to rack up rides just to get that $250 bonus, they are done that's basically fraud.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> I dont recall any stipulations to receiving the bonus other than completing 20 rides in 30 days. The reality is if you found a loop hole and it was legit then why not get the bonus?
> 
> But if you just request and then cancel without actually going for a ride then it seems you got caught gaming the system.


there was a thread on here where a driver was somehow giving out passenger referrals to friends. Uber had somehow determined that the people redeeming the ride codes had accounts linked to a credit card associated with the driver's account. Uber didn't care for that.

The reality is, the loop hole turns out to have been more of a noose. The driver referral is Uber's way of spending $500 bucks now so they can take 20 or 25% for the next year. They aren't going to let you rip them off first by way of some loop hole without a fight. These people are rewriting the book of loop holes for their own benefit.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank goodness you were caught! I'd hate for any of that investors' money to get wasted.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

edgarloro said:


> i dont think you are guys are helping you guys are judging


Do you want us to help you with more fake rides?


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

limepro said:


> Time to flip burgers or I hear taxis condone that type of behavior go work for them.


Uber condones illegal activity, not taxis.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> Uber condones illegal activity, not taxis.


Oh really? I have known people with multiple felonies that were able to drive cabs, a couple had to go in front of a board but were ultimately approved.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

limepro said:


> Oh really? I have known people with multiple felonies that were able to drive cabs, a couple had to go in front of a board but were ultimately approved.


Sounds like they went the legal route to getting licensed, whether you approve of them being approved or not. Uber tells people it's okay to drive in illegally.
What were the felonies, if I may ask? Was it Miami or elsewhere? Here in Seattle they won't let you drive for certain misdemeanors.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> Sounds like they went the legal route to getting licensed, whether you approve of them being approved or not. Uber tells people it's okay to drive in illegally.
> What were the felonies, if I may ask? Was it Miami or elsewhere? Here in Seattle they won't let you drive for certain misdemeanors.


Receiving of stolen goods, assault with a deadly weapon. Guy is in Miami now, probably drinking a beer in his cab like I have seen him do dozens of times.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Funny it doesn't say they can't drive, just that companies must report it, straight from Seattle.

Sounds like they aren't automatically rejected but case by case basis just like every other state.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

limepro said:


> Receiving of stolen goods, assault with a deadly weapon. Guy is in Miami now, probably drinking a beer in his cab like I have seen him do dozens of times.


Amazing they would let him drive. But are you really convinced that there are no Uber drivers that might fit that profile?


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

That's what it says and the action usually taken is license revoked. You have to have a clean record for five years, felonies and certain misdemeanors.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Stop posting on the internet and telling everyone you committed fraud. ****.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

edgarloro said:


> Hi i m a uberx driver i invited one of my friends last month but she didn't complete her 20 trips and i did requesting several times just to get the commission now uber lock me out and im not allow to drive i can log in to my account and everything but no to go online, since yesterday morning ive been sending emails and i got not response at all, did some of you know what to do??? will i get a second chance?? please im very frustrated


So you steal from Uber because you think it is ok? Then you get caught stealing from Uber. Then you get deactivated. And you want a second chance to steal again?

Fat chance.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It's so easy to get 20 rides. Just go to a big city or college on a Friday or Saturday and get 20 short trips in a few hours.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Well if the bonus is $250 for the newbie and $250 for the driver that provided the driver code. And then the driver who provided the code for that promo(code is tied to their account and it's the same code for rider and driver accounts) and then they used their rider account to rack up rides just to get that $250 bonus, they are done that's basically fraud.


Lets say I refer my wife... I get $250 and she gets $250 for completing 20 rides in 30 days. If I have her give me 10 rides to and from the store (20 rides total) around the corner (min ride) and I pay for those rides, how is that fraud? Lets say it's my neighbor for that matter who is unemployed and able to drive when I don't want to.... It's a loop hole and it's no different from another person requesting an Uber.

Now lets say they request the ride, get marked as picked up but don't drive anywhere... that's fraud because a trip wasn't commenced.


----------



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

edgarloro said:


> Hi i m a uberx driver i invited one of my friends last month but she didn't complete her 20 trips and i did requesting several times just to get the commission now uber lock me out and im not allow to drive i can log in to my account and everything but no to go online, since yesterday morning ive been sending emails and i got not response at all, did some of you know what to do??? will i get a second chance?? please im very frustrated


You are done son.

Just move on and find something new to do.

Persuading Uber is like Persuading a lion to eat the bowl of salad and not the big fat steak next to it.

I hope things work out for you, outside of Uber.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> If I have her give me 10 rides


There is likely to be fine print. Here is some details describing the Lyft system. Harrytherideshareshill states that no more than two rides from one single passenger will count towards the bonus. It is likely Uber has a similar rule tucked away somewhere.

Actually, I wasn't able to post the link, Harry's URL came up as a banned word.


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

edgarloro said:


> Hi i m a uberx driver i invited one of my friends last month but she didn't complete her 20 trips and i did requesting several times just to get the commission now uber lock me out and im not allow to drive i can log in to my account and everything but no to go online, since yesterday morning ive been sending emails and i got not response at all, did some of you know what to do??? will i get a second chance?? please im very frustrated


Your second chance is to drive for Dominos and deliver pizzas. You can then eat the product while driving to the customers house.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Almasy said:


> You are not trustworthy anymore..


Like Uber is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> Amazing they would let him drive. But are you really convinced that there are no Uber drivers that might fit that profile?


I'm sure there are, I never said Uber were perfect either, there is a lot that I don't like about them.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> That's what it says and the action usually taken is license revoked. You have to have a clean record for five years, felonies and certain misdemeanors.


Sounds exactly the same as ubers policy except I think they require 7 years. If they have a murder from 8 years ago they are onboarded because it would be illegal to use info from that long ago.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

edgarloro said:


> Hi i m a uberx driver i invited one of my friends last month but she didn't complete her 20 trips and i did requesting several times just to get the commission now uber lock me out and im not allow to drive i can log in to my account and everything but no to go online, since yesterday morning ive been sending emails and i got not response at all, did some of you know what to do??? will i get a second chance?? please im very frustrated


I myself am not the most tech savvy person in the room, but because you were not able to see the flaws in your plan before you initialed it and then post the your results here is simply a sign that you should move on. With that said, its not the end of the world if your no longer a "partner" with uncle Travis. Trust me your better off working in a boiler room.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

You were committing fraud. Theft. Tell you what, go get a job anywhere that handles cash, steal $20, admit to it and ask for a second chance because you were just trying to buy medicine for your friend. See what happens.


----------



## edgarloro (Nov 10, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Do you want us to help you with more fake rides?


lol jajaja


----------



## edgarloro (Nov 10, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> You were committing fraud. Theft. Tell you what, go get a job anywhere that handles cash, steal $20, admit to it and ask for a second chance because you were just trying to buy medicine for your friend. See what happens.


right sound really bad but its acctualy the same as i did


----------



## edgarloro (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## edgarloro (Nov 10, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> LOL at you


----------



## FireCatPDX (Sep 28, 2015)

... and sin no more.


----------



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol, Uber needs you, Uber Cares, Uber is the hand that gives you and can take it away. Keep that in mind, you insignificant peasant(irony). Now try looking for stolen credit cards, register accounts and ride yourself at 4 surge to death.


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

Congrats! Uber gave you another chance to steal! This time try keeping forgotten iPhones or debit cards left in your vehicle.


----------



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

wow. Blew my mind. 

Didn't think it was possible. Hey man, way to go being persistent. 

You pretty much shut me up. lol


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

What exactly did you do again? I'm a little lost lol...


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Do not bite the hand that feeds you...

but since its uber its = bite the hand that gives you crumbs.


----------



## edgarloro (Nov 10, 2015)

well im driving so happy with a second chance, big yes for me...


----------

